# Musterbrief für Widerspruch gegen Intrum Justitia Inkasso!!!



## Divemaster (9 August 2004)

Hai @ll,

nun haben Sie mich auch aus irgendeinen undefinierbaren Grund gefunden.

Ich soll mit der Zahlung der o.g. Forderung gegenüber Firma NEXNET GmbH im verzug sein. Unter dem Zahlungsschein steht noch die Firma British Telecom und das es sich hierbei um Call-by-call Forderung handell.

Ich soll angeblich eine Zahlung der DTAG-Rechnung vom 28.01.2003 nicht bezahlt haben. Die Hauptforderung beläuft sich auf 2,56 Euro und mit allen Zinsen, Mahnspesen, Inkassokosten, und Porto beläuft sich die Gesamtforderung nun über 6,84 Euro!

Nun habe ich noch die DTAG-Rechnung vom 28.01.2003 mit Einzelverdungsauflistung und siehe da, dort gibt es keinen einzigen Gesamtbetrag über die Summe von 2,56 Euro!

Jetzt möchte ich Widerspruch gegen intrum justitia Inkasso einlegen und möchte kurz nachfragen, ob schon jemand einen Brief, Fax oder Mail mit dem gleichen Anliegen an dieses komische Inkasso-Büro geschickt hat und diesen Brief mir als Muster zur Verfügung stellen kann.

In diesem Sinne, vielen Dank im Vorraus und einen schönen Gruß.

Dive


----------



## Reducal (9 August 2004)

Klingt fast, wie ein Abrechungsfehler. Einfach frei Schnauze ein paar Sätze formulieren und eine Kopie Deiner Januarrechnung dazu heften, dann ab in die Post.


----------



## Der Jurist (10 August 2004)

@ Divemaster

Schau mal nach  2,21 € . Die Telekom haut die Mehrwehrtsteuer von 0,35 € oft erst am Ende drauf; ergibt dann 2,56 € .


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2004)

*intrum justitia inkasso - Büro*

:argue: 

Intrum Justitia Inkasso, ist ein gewöhnliches Inkassobüro, welches Geld eintreiben möchte. Es kauft von Gläubigern die Forderungen für weniger Geld ab und versucht sie selbst, ggf. gerichtlich einzutreiben. Gelingt dies nicht, wird die Ford. weiterverkauft oder dem ehem. Gläubiger zurückgegeben.

*Bsp.:* Alex macht Schulden bei XXX Versand. XXX Versand bekommt sein Geld von Alex nicht. Nach 30 Tagen ist Alex gegenüber XXX Versand im Zahlungsverzug. XXX Versand kann nun (ohne vorherige Mahnung o.ä.) das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren einleiten. Bringt dies nichts und XXX Versand weiß nicht ob der Gläubiger Alex zahlungsfähig ist oder ggf. eine eidesstaatliche Versicherung abgeschlossen hat (Offenbahrungseid) lässt es XXX Versand gar nicht erst zum Gerichtsverfahren kommen und verkauft die Forderung an ein Inkassobüro billiger weiter welches dann sein Glück versucht. Somit ist XXX Versand die Forderung erst mal los und XXX Versand ist nicht mehr der Gläubiger gegenüber Alex. Der Neue Gläubiger welcher rechtlich die Forderung nun zusteht wäre dann das Inkassobüro.

Alles weitere wäre dann eine längere Geschichte.


Ich hatte auch mal eine Verbindlichkeit gegenüber Intrum Justitia Inkasso. Leider war ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch minderjährig und machte §§108ff BGB geltend, welche Verträge Minderjähriger regeln. Selbstverständlich waren die Abgewickelten Geschäfte gegen den Willen meiner Eltern, was mir die Sache sehr viel leichter machte. Die Forderung blieb letztendlich an den Gläubigern hängen.

Gruß

Hobbyjurist


----------



## KatzenHai (10 August 2004)

@DiveMaster:

Folgende Schritte haben sich als tauglich erwiesen:
1. Don't Panic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. Den Erste-Hilfe-Kasten zu Rate nehmen - einfach auf die blaue Schrift links klicken.
3. Hier in der Suchfunktion (oben mittig im Fenster) die Grundinfos des Falls eingeben (Abrechnende Firma, betr. Nummer).
4. Bei den Ergebnissen weiterlesen.
5. Unter Beachtung der Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) weitere Fragen etc. hier posten.
Bitte darauf achten, dass nicht für jeden neuen Fall ein neuer Thread geöffnet werden muss - Anschlusspostings an vergleichbare Themen sind für alle übersichtlicher und damit sinnvoller.
:schreiben:


----------

